

Ask HN: watching online video without Flash? - hexidecimal0

I have a very simple goal: I want to disable 3rd party plug-ins in my browsers. Flashblock doesn't work for me because it reports the presence of Flash to google analytics, and I really want my visits to count as "no flash detected" because I want it to be a thing in the past.<p>Currently I always have it disabled, but it's annoyting to hit a good video and having to go to preferences/plugins/enable... However, the iPhone and Android oftentimes can do that. How?<p>Here's a good video I'd like to watch without having to enable that arcane tech from the gloomy Internet of the 90s... http://blip.tv/file/98282
======
Hagelin
How about changing your browsers user agent string to the appropriate iPhone
or iPad/Mobile Safari one on those pages? I'm using Safari on a Mac, and
choosing the iPad user string on the blip.tv page results in a HTML5-based
video player.

